# Itchy Kids



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I am just beside myself-all three of my "kids" seem to have really dry-itchy skin. And today when I was grooming Miss Paige I found a sore spot on her face right below her eye. It's red and bloody. I used polysporin oint on the spot. I have her on 12.5 bendryl once a day but am thinking about starting that twice a day. 

Any other ideals will be greatly appreciated. I am working all day tomorrow & Sat and Mon so it will be Tue before I can get her into my vet's office. Needless to say I am a wreak.

Pat (humom to)
Miss Paige
Mr Roman
Ms Frannie


----------



## Mizell26 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow having the same problem here...read my question thread. One thing that might work well for you because it works somewhat for my child but his skin is TERRIBLE! Try Too Shea from bath and body it is a good thick product


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Pat,
Could it be the change in weather? Having the heater on, drier air outside, etc? Any changes in soap you use for laundry? 

Using 1/2 cup apple cider vinegar added to a gallon of water as the final rinse when bathing them will help dry, itchy skin and is great for the coat plus keeps flea's away!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

I was reading up on Chris Christensen's Peace and Kindness. It seems like amazing stuff. I'm going to order some for my mom's shih tzu-the poor dog is constantly itchy and she's tried everything imaginable for years.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey Kathy, good suggestion. I'll try that too.
Carole


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Indie is itchy too. I can't find anything wrong with her but she is scratching a lot. She's always a little itchy and scratchy, but it has been worse than usual.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Pat, just because you cannot get to your vet in a few days, are you able to call them and get some advise until they are seen??? I hope so.
Give Rommie, Paige & Frannie a kiss from me!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Pat, itching and scratching can often be caused by food intolerances. Is there any way you can try to change their food to either something with no grain or something without chicken? Not saying it is that, but it can be an easy fix if it is and at the store I work at, I see a lot of dogs with this problem.

Other than that, I'd try adding omega oils to their food which can help. You can even spray some soothing oils into their hair/skin and work it in to help.


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Oh I feel for you! Heidi is a scratch-pot lately too. In fact, she has scratched most of her face hair off, and is now working on her head! :frusty: On top of her blowing coat, I will be lucky if she has any hair left at all!!
I look her over and over and over but I never see anything that would make her itch. Sometimes she scratches to the point of leaving little bloody marks....grrrr!
I am going to try the apple cider vinegar rinse~


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Pat, my guys are so much less itchy since switching to Isle of Dog Shampoo and Conditioner. But I also know through trial and error a few food ingredients that seem to cause hot spots. (for Jas it is flax- for Cash sea cucumber and dairy) 

Are you using anything new? shampoo, etc. Or a new food or treat? I don't know where you are located, but I know winter here in the New England has done a number on my skin. good luck, let us know if you try the vinegar.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

How'd you figure out Cash is allergic to sea cucumbers?


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I know crazy huh... The supplement I am giving Jasper has sea cucumber in it (it is a natural form of glucosamine) and I was giving it to Cash too for a while and he broke out in hot spots. That was the only thing in the suppliment treat that he has never had before. And he had been fine with a kibble that had just regular glucosomine in it-- But he is not eating kibble anymore so he could be allergic to shell fish I guess... But when I stopped the supplement the hot spots went away. When he eats dairy he rubs his snout all over the sisal rug and huffs and puffs. ha ha ha... I have a ton of allergies myself so I am pretty tuned into the signs.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

You're such a good Mommy.


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

My boy is itching again too. We had it mostly under control when we were showing him but now he has scratched off half his beard on just one side of his face. Makes no sense. If it was food it would be his whole face and feet. 

I am chalking it up to the weather. I will also be trying that apple cider rinse.


----------

